# Bethesda Games wurde von Hackern angegriffen!



## TheReal (13. Juni 2011)

Heute hat die Spieleschmiede Bethesda in ihrem Blog davor gewarnt, dass Hacker eventuell erfolgreich die Logindaten der Forumbenutzer des Entwicklers entwenden konnten. Es wird Usern die oftmals das gleiche Passwort benutzen empfohlen, ihre Passwörter zu ändern. Die originalen News kann man im englischen Bethesda Blog nachlesen:



> Over the past weekend, a hacker group attempted an unlawful intrusion  of our websites to gain access to data. We believe we have taken  appropriate action to protect our data against these attacks. While no  personal financial information or credit card data was obtained, the  hackers may have gained access to some user names, email addresses,  and/or passwords. As a precaution, we recommend that all our fans  immediately change passwords on all our sites — including our community forums and the statistics site we maintain for Brink players.
> If your username/email address/password is similar to what you use on  other sites, we recommend changing the password at those sites as well.  As we don’t know what further plans the hackers may have, we suggest  that you keep an eye out for suspicious emails and account activity.
> We regret any inconvenience that these attacks on us cause for you.  These attacks will be evaluated to determine if there are any additional  protections we might take that would be prudent.


Quelle: Bethesda Blog

Meine Meinung: Es ist echt extrem was plötzlich los ist, die Hackerwelle findet einfach kein Ende mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juni 2011)

Ist das ein neuer Volkssport, hacken?


----------



## kühlprofi (13. Juni 2011)

Mal schauen was morgen wieder passiert. Das ist ein direkter Angriff auf uns Menschen. Der Firma können die Daten ja im Gegensatz zu uns egal sein, oder erhalten die betroffenen Leute Schadenersatz von den Firmen?

Der Titel Hacker trifft auch nicht auf diese Leute zu. Cracker wäre korrekt.


----------



## BeerIsGood (13. Juni 2011)

Zum Glück für mich bin ich bei diesen ganzen Entwicklern fast nirgendwo angemeldet. Aber wenn Steam oder das Battlenet gehackt werden, ist bei mir auch der Spaß vorbei. Von Google ganz zu schweigen, da hängt schließlich mein geliebtes Youtube-Konto dran.
Aber ich frage mich, warum jetzt einige "kleine" Entwickler gehackt wurden, im Vergleich zum großen Sony-Konzern, doch wohl kaum um die für irgendwas zu bestrafen (Fallout ist ne geile Reihe ). Hat da jemand eine gute Begründung für?


----------



## TheReal (13. Juni 2011)

Scheinbar wollen sich die ganzen Hacker-Gruppen jetzt übertrumpfen, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## FrittenFett (13. Juni 2011)

Ganz einfach:

Bethesda macht einem das Maul mit 300h wässrig und dann sind nen paar Leute so beknackt, zu glauben, der Code liegt auf dem Server.
(Valve und HL2, HUST!)


----------



## Juzamdjinn (13. Juni 2011)

wollt ihr in den news nicht angeben wer NICHT gehackt wird/wurde?! dann kommen wenigstens weniger nachrichten zustande bezgl. dem thema


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Juni 2011)

Spätesdens wenn auf google.com nur noch "hacked" kommt, fang ich mir an Sorgen zu machen!


----------



## HAWX (13. Juni 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das ein neuer Volkssport, hacken?



Es sieht so aus. Vorallem scheinen mehr oder weniger "schlaue" Hacker zu viel Zeit zu haben


----------



## GTA 3 (13. Juni 2011)

Du meine Güte, wo soll das hinführen, nichts ist mehr sicher, obwohl war jemals etwas sicher ? Sicher nicht!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Juni 2011)

Ich wusste schon lange das Chuck Norris wegen den Sprüchen über Ihn im Internet mal zuruckschlägt


----------



## Master of Time and Space (13. Juni 2011)

Ist doch ganz amüsant, selbst Schuld, wenn die Firmen nicht genug Geld in Sicherheit investieren


----------



## PMueller1 (13. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## TheReal (13. Juni 2011)

> Als nächstes kommen avira, kaspersky und norton^^


Na das wäre doch wirklich einmal amüsant.


----------



## PMueller1 (13. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Juni 2011)

Wär was, dann gibts wieder mal mehr LANs


----------



## stolle80 (13. Juni 2011)

Oh man, wenn die noch steam hacken...die haben meine Kontdaten !!! Wie komme ich da raus?!


----------



## Selvos (13. Juni 2011)

Diese Dinge mit den Hacks nehmen langsam Überhand, aber merkt ihr nicht den Zusammenhang ? Seitdem Kino.to down ist haben die Hacker keine Filme mehr die sie sich anschauen können und haben somit zuviel Zeit...
Gebt den Hackern Kino.to zurück ​


----------



## Verminaard (13. Juni 2011)

Master of Time and Space schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz amüsant, selbst Schuld, wenn die Firmen nicht genug Geld in Sicherheit investieren


 
Die boesen boesen Firmen tun ja nichts fuer den Schutz.

Sind doch die User selbst schuld die lieber irgendwas illegal kopieren, anstatt zu kaufen.
Wird halt mehr Geld in den Kopierschutz gesteckt als in die Sicherheit.
Seltsamerweise ist fast kein Netz auf der Welt sicher. Siehe Pentagon und Co.
Soll jetzt eine Softwareschmiede mehr Geld in die Sicherheit als diverse Staaten?
Wer soll das bezahlen?

Das Problem im I-Net liegt an anderer Stelle. Ich glaub kaum das man je ein System sicher machen kann.
Genausowenig wie man jede Bank ueberfallsicher machen kann, es wird immer wieder Leute geben die das 
probieren und auch erfolgreich sein werden.
100%iger Schutz ist fuer Normalbuerger unbezahlbar aber dafuer sind hier viele zu hohl.
Lieber unsinnige Parolen abdruecken.
Ich koennt bei euch den ganzen Tag lang kotzen...

mfG
V.


P.S. Wenn deine achsotollen Anonymus eine Baeckerei haben wollen, dann sollen sie eine aufbauen und nicht bei anderen, die da Arbeit investiert haben klauen wollen.


----------



## localhost (13. Juni 2011)

Erst Code Masters, dann Epic Games, ...


----------



## Scorpio78 (13. Juni 2011)

Gehackt wurde schon immer und alles Mögliche. Das Machbare probieren, Sicherheitslücken aufdecken.

Wie schon richtig erwähnt handelt es sich bei diesen Attacken nicht um Hacker sondern um Cracker.

Die Hackerphilisophie beinhaltet unter aderem weder Spuren noch Schäden am gehackten System zu hinterlassen. Naja, manchmal gab es schon eine "XY was here" File.

Cracker arbeiten in der Regel nicht aus edlen Motiven. Sie versuchen in Systeme einzubrechen und Informationen zu entwenden, die dann verscherbelt werden können.

Interessant ist es momentan, wieviele Angriffe gemeldet werden. Es werden sich Motive auf die Flagge geschrieben wie "gegen die Zensur des Internets". Die Vorgehensweise wird da warscheinlich eher kontraproduktiv sein.

Traurig ist es allerdings, dass Firmen, die ach so tolle Programme entwickeln, nicht in der Lage sind, sich gegen so etwas zu wehren.

Besonders gemein: die DDos-Attacken, die Systeme einfach in die Knie zwingt. Das sowas ermöglicht wird liegt aber an anderen. Leute die ihre Systeme nicht genügend absichern und so zum Teil eines Botnetzes werden können, welches solche Attacken erst ermöglicht.
Sehr häufig wird versucht, mit dieser Art der Attacke, Banken und Onlineportale zu erpressen.
Man stelle sich mal vor, ein Onlineauktionshaus oder Onlineversender wäre über Tage nicht erreichbar. Der Umsatzausfall kann sich da mal ganz schnell im 7-8stelligen Bereich bewegen.

Banken sind da ein wenig schlauer. Das System erkennt der übermässigen Andrang und blockiert die Anfragen. Https-Adressen einer Bank können zwar angepingt werden, aber sie werden nicht antworten.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich finde es schlimm, wie Firmen mit Kundendaten umgehen. Den sie eigentlich geschädigten sind nicht die Firmen, sondern deren Kunden.


----------



## Raigen (13. Juni 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Oh man, wenn die noch steam hacken...die haben meine Kontdaten !!! Wie komme ich da raus?!



Und sie hacken noch jede Bank, jeden Supermarkt und auch sonst jede Möglichkeit die sie finden, irgendwie an deine Daten zu kommen. 

Aaaaaaaaaah nein, die Paranoia übernimmt die Oberhand. Anarchie, schnell. Jeder für sich selbst!

Man wird sich nie komplett schützen können. Leute entwickeln neue Viren und die Sichersheitsfirmen passen sich darauf an. Es funktioniert nicht anders herum. Genauso wie, wenn ein neuer Virus das Land befällt und man erstmal diesen analysieren muss, um an das richtige Gegenmittel zu kommen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (13. Juni 2011)

Raigen schrieb:


> Und sie hacken noch jede Bank, jeden Supermarkt und auch sonst jede Möglichkeit die sie finden, irgendwie an deine Daten zu kommen.
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaah nein, die Paranoia übernimmt die Oberhand. Anarchie, schnell. Jeder für sich selbst!


 
Naja, Banken eher nicht.
Da funktionierts über Phishing zumindest im Webbanking. Bevor jetzt was kommt: Im HBCI-Bereich, für Privatpersonen, gab es noch nie Probleme mit Hackern/Crackern. Im Ebics/Ftam-Verfahren, Business-Lösungen, ebenfalls noch nicht. Leider gibt es zu viele DAUs, die das ermöglichen.

Und jetzt rate mal was mein Job ist!


----------



## kleinerSchuh (13. Juni 2011)

Wieso sind sich die meisten hier so sicher das es immer Anons im "eigentlichen Sinne" sind, nein danke ich wollte jetzt keine Beweise ich lese schon hier merkwürdiges...
( abschweif um das zu erklären )
Anscheinend sind sich auch alle ganz, ganz sicher das Bin Laden Tot ist, und nicht schon vor einigen Jahren & was nicht noch so alles existiert an Thesen die Pornos / die Nieren waren es gewesen. 
Nein da bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ich war nicht zugegen. Die Meldung, das die Navy Seals sich um Ihre Sicherheit Sorgen, sollte wohl alles bekräftigen...
(back to the thread)
& um das hier wieder auf den konkreten Fall umzulenken, wurde auch berichtet das Mitarbeiter des Weißen Hauses mit Twitter oder so nicht klar kämen - sicher...
Aber getwittert wird auch zu Kriegszwecken.
(Gut das mit dem Paarungssüchtigen Republikaner kann man nachvollziehen, gabs Beweisbilder , die man auch nicht sehen wollte - und selbst das ist defakto unwichtig, als wenn Politiker geschlechtslos wären,
solls auch geben... Aber wichtig)?

Also sind diese "Angst" schürenden & betroffen machenden Meldungen & Taten nicht unbedingt, von denen die aus den reihen der Völker entstammen, "sie" (?) wollen hier einen Keil zwischen die PC Benutzer Rammen.

Die Sichere Cloud wird kommen Oder man wird von Ihr eingenommen. Wenn sie es sind haben sie was gegen Zentraliesierung wieseo also Spieleschmieden.
Dazu hätte ich gerne was brauchbares an Theorien.


----------



## Raigen (13. Juni 2011)

@Scorpio78 Es war ja auch nur völlig ironisch gemeint. Genauso wie niemand einen "Supermarkt hacken" wird. 

Da muss ich an die Geschichte denken wo Russland ein paar Scriptkiddies angeheurt hat, Estland anzugreifen nur weil sie eine Statue eines Solden aus der Roten Armee abgerissen haben und der Nato beigetreten sind. Das Server-Netz der Regierung war so schlecht gesichert dass sie dadurch ein riesen Botznetz aufmachen konnten und haben damit alle möglichen Server wie von Banken und anderen wichtigen Instituen im Land lahmgelegt.


----------



## Scorpio78 (13. Juni 2011)

> Die Sichere Cloud wird kommen Oder man wird von Ihr  eingenommen. Wenn sie es sind haben sie was gegen  Zentraliesierung wieseo also Spieleschmieden.
> Dazu hätte ich gerne was brauchbares an Theorien.



Das wird noch richtig Interessant werden, schön zentralisiert. Da gibts bestimmt ne Menge anzugreifen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (13. Juni 2011)

Raigen schrieb:


> @Scorpio78 Es war ja auch nur völlig ironisch gemeint. Genauso wie niemand einen "Supermarkt hacken" wird.
> 
> Da muss ich an die Geschichte denken wo Russland ein paar Scriptkiddies angeheurt hat, Estland anzugreifen nur weil sie eine Statue eines Solden aus der Roten Armee abgerissen haben und der Nato beigetreten sind. Das Server-Netz der Regierung war so schlecht gesichert dass sie dadurch ein riesen Botznetz aufmachen konnten und haben damit alle möglichen Server wie von Banken und anderen wichtigen Instituen im Land lahmgelegt.


 
Hab ich auch so verstanden 

Aber manchmal könnte man laut losheulen, wie einfach es solchen Gruppen gemacht wird.

Edit: Sry Doppelpost


----------



## Stricherstrich (13. Juni 2011)

Langsam reichts aber!


----------



## Borkenkaefer (13. Juni 2011)

Und die nächsten.
Jeden Tag ne Hacker News. Ihr könntet ne Abstimmung machen wer wohl als nächstes dran ist.


----------



## Explosiv (14. Juni 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Ihr könntet ne Abstimmung machen wer wohl als nächstes dran ist.



Wollen wir Wetten abschliessen? 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Aufpassen (14. Juni 2011)

Die auch noch... ;(

Also langsam geht das in die Falsche Richtung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Juni 2011)

Man langsam nerv das echt das eiziege was mal noch liest Hack datenlust dort...können die sich nicht mal was neues einfallen lassen ?


----------



## Raigen (14. Juni 2011)

Nun mit SQL Injections was es dieses Mal bestimmt auch wieder war lässt sich nicht viel mehr rausholen, eben die Sachen die in den Datenbanken stehen auf die man Zugriff hatte!

Ich frag mich ob die Passwörter wenn schon verschlüsselt waren. Per Hash und Salt hätte man immerhin einen gewissen Schutz da es eine ganze Weile dauert die zu knacken und darauf haben die Leute die sowas machen bestimmt auch keinen Bock!


----------



## Hugo78 (14. Juni 2011)

Die Cracks der letzten Tage zeigen nur überdeutlich, dass Firmen sich garnicht erlauben können,
jeden Müll von ihren Kunden für Accounts zufordern, wenn sie nicht sicherstellen können, dass diese Daten auch vertraulich bleiben.

Natürlich sind Cracker Kriminelle.
Einbrecher, Diebe und gehören bestraft.

Dennoch schaffen sie ein Bewustsein für Vertraulichkeit, was durch Farcebook und Co. schon beinah verschwunden war.
Wie immer im Leben, gibt es also auch hier zwei Seiten ein und der selben Medalie.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. Juni 2011)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Die Cracks der letzten Tage zeigen nur überdeutlich, dass Firmen sich garnicht erlauben können,
> jeden Müll von ihren Kunden für Accounts zufordern, wenn sie nicht sicherstellen können, dass diese Daten auch vertraulich bleiben.
> 
> Natürlich sind Cracker Kriminelle.
> ...


 
Na hoffentlich lernen auch die Softwareriesen was daraus!


----------



## strelok (14. Juni 2011)

Die Hack WM hat begonnen.
Möge der Beste gewinnen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (14. Juni 2011)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Die Cracks der letzten Tage zeigen nur überdeutlich, dass Firmen sich garnicht erlauben können,
> jeden Müll von ihren Kunden für Accounts zufordern, wenn sie nicht sicherstellen können, dass diese Daten auch vertraulich bleiben.


Ich befürcht das das den Firmen egal ist. Sie werden trotzdem weiter alle Daten sammeln.
Die betrogenen sind nur die User. Selbst die können sich nicht richtig wehren, ausser halt Spiele nicht mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## |======[75%]==| (14. Juni 2011)

Na wenn das mal kein ueberzeugender Grund fuer Regierungen ist, die Zensur und Kontrolle im Netz - naja und allgemein natuerlich gleich mit - deutlich zu erhoehen. Um uns herrum laufen nur noch Terroristen - naja potentielle wenigstens - im Netz gibt es nur potentielle Gefahren wie Hacking, Kinderpornografie und Datendiebstahl ueber P2P-Netzwerke. Bald sind wir alle so muerbe, dass wir jede Form des Diktates akzeptieren und auch voellig unreflektiert von wem auch immer ausgerufene Hexen jagen und mit Genugtuung steinigen werden, hauptsache wir fuehlen uns sicher und haben klar erkennbare Feinde.


----------



## alm0st (14. Juni 2011)

Haben die Kiddys heute nichts besseres mehr zu tun  Langsam nervts...


----------



## xaxis (14. Juni 2011)

es waren nicht irgendwelche hacker

wieder mal LULZSEC .....
die ruhmen sich gerade wieder auf ihrer twitter seite während sie den ganzen dreck sharen

Twitter

"@LulzSec     The Lulz Boat   
              Presenting our Bethesda & Senate.gov double surprise release: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXhttp://t.co/9GsZRA0 May the lulz flow through you!"


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Juni 2011)

Also bei Sony bin ich ja noch mitgegangen, das fande ich ganz gut, da ja Sony im Grunde zuerst geschossen hatte. Was aber jetzt los ist, verstehe ich nicht ganz. Die Spieleschmieden schaden doch der Gesellschaft kein stück aber man will wohl kundendaten verkaufen. Das ist dann auch der Grund warum so viele Cracker so viel zeit haben.


----------



## Freakless08 (14. Juni 2011)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Natürlich sind Cracker Kriminelle.
> Einbrecher, Diebe und gehören bestraft.





MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das ist dann auch der Grund warum so viele Cracker so viel zeit haben.


OMG. Cracker und Hacker sind zwei verschieden paar Schuhe. Wie kann man sowas nur durcheinanderwerfen? 
Hört lieber auf zu posten.


----------



## Amigo (14. Juni 2011)

Langsam wird es zu einem sehr schlechten Scherz. 

Das schlimme, die ganzen Aktionen spielen unseren westlichen kontrollwütigen Regierungen super in die Hände.... würde mich nichtmal mehr wundern wenn die ihre Finger mit im Spiel haben...


----------



## Hademe (14. Juni 2011)

also langsam wirds echt lächerlich...... und am schluß sind noch wir Kunden die dies ausbaden dürfen


----------



## Hugo78 (14. Juni 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> OMG. Cracker und Hacker sind zwei verschieden paar Schuhe. Wie kann man sowas nur durcheinanderwerfen?
> Hört lieber auf zu posten.


 
Was ist dein Problem?
Ich rede von Cracker, ich benutze bewust nicht den Begriff Hacker.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was dieser Mist eigendlich noch soll.
Mittlerweile sind Spieleschmieden betroffen, die wirklich deutlich überwiegend positiv aufgefallen sind. Codemasters ist seit jeher für die besten Rennspiele bekannt, Epic hat sowieso hervorragende Spiele gemacht und Bethedsa auch - und nebenbei ist Bethesda eines der Unternehmen, die meiner Meinung nach noch am zwanglosesten mit seinen Kunden umgeht. Für Oblivion + Erweiterungen musste ich mich nirgendwo anmelden, ich musste keine stundenlangen Installationsorgien über mir ergehen lassen, ja ich musste nicht einmal einen CD-Key eintippen? Außerdem wurde noch ein machtvollen Modding-Werkzeug mitgeliefert - vorbildlich! So stellt man das sich doch als zufriedener Kunde vor! Das ist doch genau das, wofür Lulz kämpft, oder irre ich mich da?
Wie das mit Fallout 3 war kann ich leider nicht sagen - aber ich bezweifle, dass es auch nur in irgendeiner Form anders war...
Langsam kommen mir diese Aktionen schon sehr planlos vor. Kann da ein System dahinter stecken?...


----------



## Hugo78 (14. Juni 2011)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was dieser Mist eigendlich noch soll.
> Mittlerweile sind Spieleschmieden betroffen, die wirklich deutlich überwiegend positiv aufgefallen sind.


 
Hier waren sicher auch keine "Robin Hood und / oder Protest" Hacker am Werk, sondern stink normale Cracker, 
die Daten per Einbruch abgreifen, um diese dann weiterverkaufen zukönnen, so wie bei Mindfactory vor paar Monaten.


----------



## Freakless08 (14. Juni 2011)

-=:|       |:=-


----------



## Borkenkaefer (14. Juni 2011)

|======[75%]==| schrieb:


> Na wenn das mal kein ueberzeugender Grund fuer Regierungen ist, die Zensur und Kontrolle im Netz - naja und allgemein natuerlich gleich mit - deutlich zu erhoehen. Um uns herrum laufen nur noch Terroristen - naja potentielle wenigstens - im Netz gibt es nur potentielle Gefahren wie Hacking, Kinderpornografie und Datendiebstahl ueber P2P-Netzwerke. Bald sind wir alle so muerbe, dass wir jede Form des Diktates akzeptieren und auch voellig unreflektiert von wem auch immer ausgerufene Hexen jagen und mit Genugtuung steinigen werden, hauptsache wir fuehlen uns sicher und haben klar erkennbare Feinde.


 
Die Gefahr ist gar nicht mal so gering. Irgendwas müssen sie ja machen und da ist so eine Zensur und Kontrolle doch ideal.


----------



## Maeximum30 (14. Juni 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Also bei Sony bin ich ja noch mitgegangen, das fande ich ganz gut, da ja Sony im Grunde zuerst geschossen hatte. Was aber jetzt los ist, verstehe ich nicht ganz. Die Spieleschmieden schaden doch der Gesellschaft kein stück aber man will wohl kundendaten verkaufen. Das ist dann auch der Grund warum so viele Cracker so viel zeit haben.



Ja oder die Spieleschmieden verkaufen die Kundendaten und meinen Sie wären gehackt worden  Ich weiß was man damit verdienen kann und mich würde es nicht wundern wenn der ein oder andere das Geld gebrauchen könnte. So viele Hacker jeden Tag ne Firma. Ich bin mir da nicht immer sicher ob das alles so stimmt.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Juni 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> OMG. Cracker und Hacker sind zwei verschieden paar Schuhe. Wie kann man sowas nur durcheinanderwerfen?
> Hört lieber auf zu posten.


 
Ein Hacker greift auf ein system zu um Informationen für jeden zugänglich zu machen. Ein Cracker macht das jedoch destruktiv und das stehlen von Kundendaten hat in meinen Augen wenig mit Informationsfreiheit zu tun. Soviel zu dem Thema aufhören mit Posten NOOB.


----------



## OidaSchwede (14. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es auch grausam, dass die Firmen nichts für ordentliche Schutzmaßnahmen tun. 
Aber ich denke mir: Jeder Schutz wird von Menschen entwickelt. Also ist auch für Menschen der Schutz brechbar.
Ich finde, das ist wie, der Mathematiker stellt die Formel auf ( was viel Schwieriger ist --> Schutz) und der andere findet die Unbekannte,
oder was auch immer( was leichter ist --> Hacker, Cracker,...)

Denkt ihr auch so ?


----------



## mjx (14. Juni 2011)

weil ichs gerade hier gelesen hab. Die Regierungen der Staaten sind sicher iwo dabei bei den Schandtaten. jede Regierung, aber auch wirklich jede hat Steck am Drecken. Egal obs die Amis sind, die Deutschen oder sonstwer.. Und das das nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt ist mir auch klar.. Dafür investiert der Staat Geld, aber für uns Bürger.. NEIN!! Es wird bestochen wie sonst was und der Bürger darfs zahlen... Dafür zahlen wir Steuern.. Nein ich bin kein Nazi, kein Rechter oder sonst was.. aber was tw Anonymous macht ist gut.. Sie wehren sich.. Sollten mal viele andere auch.

Ich bewundere Anona dass sie das sind was sie sind.

Die Reichen werden immer reicher und die Armen immer ärmer. Kanns das sein? NEIN!
Uns Bürgern wird nur das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen...

Und wenn ihr mal drüber nachdenkt dann wird euch das auch bewusst.

Wir müssen den da oben als Normalos einfach mal zeigen das wir auch wer sind, und das niemand, aber wirklich niemand uns in der Hand hat!

Aber mal ontopic: Naja.. jetzt gibts den Cyberwar und den zu Recht. Viele denken in unserer Gesellschaft sie wären Krösus oder sonstwer.. ALles nur Geldmacherei. Ich denke wenn es so weitergeht, gibt es bald nix und niemanden der nicht gehackt wird... Geldmacherei ist halt doch .... Naja. Wenn man über legalen Weg nichts verdienen kann, weil man Hartz4 Junge ist, dann bekommt man eben so sein Geld.. 

Naja, eigentlich ist des schon zu viel was ich hier schreib.. Lohnt sich eh ned, denn es gibt immer jemand der es besser weiß (bzw glaubt es besser wissen zu können )

In diesem Sinne. Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Raigen (14. Juni 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ein Hacker greift auf ein system zu um Informationen für jeden zugänglich zu machen.


 
LOL, whut?

Hacker werden von Firmen/Unternehmen beauftragt per Exploit Sichersheitslücken im System zu finden damit diese dann geschlossen werden können. Cracker wiederum brechen gezielt in Systeme ein um den Unternehmen Schaden zuzufügen oder aber eigenen Profit zu machen durch den Verkauf von wichtigen Informationen wie Kundendaten zum Beispiel.

Wird in ein System eingebrochen und Daten veröffentlich war dies die Arbeit eines Crackers, nicht eines Hackers.


----------



## Pussyranger (16. Juni 2011)

Ich frag mich, wieso es im Moment (völlig grundlos) so häufig Spielefirmen betrifft.  Vielleicht war der Hacker ja wütend, weil er bei Oblivion bei einem Quest nicht mehr weitergekommen ist 

Wieso wird außerdem erst seit den letzten Wochen so viel gehackt? In den letzten Jahren hab ich nur sehr selten von solchen Attacken mitbekommen, aber im Moment nimmt das ja gar kein Ende mehr 
Ist etwa ein neues "Hacking For Dummies" erschienen und alle müssen ihr Können jetzt mal ausprobieren oder was?


----------



## |======[75%]==| (16. Juni 2011)

Pussyranger schrieb:


> Wieso wird außerdem erst seit den letzten Wochen so viel gehackt? In den letzten Jahren hab ich nur sehr selten von solchen Attacken mitbekommen, aber im Moment nimmt das ja gar kein Ende mehr


 
Eventuell soll es ja auch nur mehr in den medialen Fokus genommen werden, damit gesetzliche Aenderungen in diese Richtung auch mit einem breiten Verstaendnis durch die Bevoelkerung durchbracht werden koennen. In dem Medien anderer Laender ist es garnicht so praesent wie diese Tage bei uns. Man denke: heute wird durch unseren Innenminister Friedrich das Nationale Cyberabwehrzentrum eroeffnet, mit dem Angriffe auf strategische Weise begegnet werden soll. Man unterschaetze nie die Macht der Medien im Spiel der Maechtigen. 

Quelle: https://www.bsi.bund.de/ContentBSI/.../Presse2011/Cyber-Abwehrzentrum_01042011.html

Gehackt wird schon seit Jahr und Tag nur stand es nicht fuer den Otto-Normalvebraucher im spuerbaren Mittelpunkt, was natuerlich auch mit der Anzahl der Internetanschluesse im normalen Haushalt zusammenhaengt. Somit gibt es auch im Verhaeltnis dazu erst ein im Volk praesentes Problemverstaendnis, denn jemand der keine Ahnung hat wie "Internet" im Ansatz funktioniert, der versteht solche Vorfaelle auch nur bedingt im gesamtheitlichen Kontext (wobei das auch nicht jeder kann, der "Internet" hat).

Gerade im Kontext zu Aktionen wie Anonymous oder der Wikileaks-Affaere kann es dem Einen oder Anderen ganz gut in den Kram passen, dass es solche "Schnoesel" wie LulzSec gerade gibt. Eventuell sind sie ja nichteinmal des Zufalls Kind...


----------



## GTA 3 (16. Juni 2011)

Gibt es irgendwo ne Webseite, wo alle Hacks in den letzten Tagen kategorisch sortiert und aufgelistet werden ? Ich komm mittlerweile nicht mehr mit, wer wen gehackt hat.


----------



## Fl0o0 (16. Juni 2011)

Sone Website bräucht ich auch!


----------

